# Does an IBEW apprentice work full time? What happens if he's laid off?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

rankin said:


> Hi, I just had a couple of questions that I can't seem to find concrete answers to:
> 
> When a 1st year apprentice is called to a job, does he/she work full-time (8 hour days, 30-40 days a week?). I know some days out of the week are for classes; I just want to be sure that I'm not going to be working only 20 hours a week.
> 
> Also, what happens when you are laid off? From what I've read, it's inevitable. Do you receive unemployment when you are waiting for the next call?


Yes you get unemployment unless you were fired with cause.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

First years are cheap, so they rarely get laid off. In our local the contractors are required for the most part to give you at least forty hours or they must lay you off.


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

When I got in, we went to classes in the evening and got out 40 in the field every week. I think in 134 they have to attend classes for 3 months with little or no compensation. That's rough. I'm retired now but I think our local now takes one day a week for classes, so you get 32 in the field and 32 hours pay. But I think you get credited for 40 hours toward satisfying your JW requirements.

Call your apprentice coordinator and you'll know for sure.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I hired two 3rd year apprentices today, that were just laid off.


----------



## rankin (Apr 14, 2015)

Called up my union, and they told me exactly what this thread said: either 40 hours a week, or I get laid off and get unemployment until my next job.

Definitely glad I'm being given the opportunity to be part of a union.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm hoping to join my local unions apprenticeship program soon if I get accepted. Is there a window when they normally hire new apprentices or do they hire year round? I guess I should call and ask the local


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> In our local the contractors are required for the most part to give you at least forty hours or they must lay you off.


That is not the case here. I am sure if you were not getting 40 hours you could ask for a layoff. I know some companies that put their guys on 32 hour weeks if they get slow. Again I think you could just take the layoff.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Our apprentices go to school 1 night a week. Once a month they have an extra night for shop class. It was also mandatory they made all the meetings (not anymore). They also have extra nights for OSHA. Ther are some weeks that they will be at the hall 3 nights a week. 

It is very rare that an apprentice does not get his on the job hours in. Our local only takes in about 12 a year. The rest get filtered in through the B program as third year A. That is after five years as B with the first two years of the same apprenticeship as A. 

B is now called CW and B apprentice is called CE. No matter how you get in you will do a five year apprenticeship, even if you get in as a CW. CW will get the CW rate but they still have to do the first and second year apprenticeship just like CE.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

cabletie said:


> That is not the case here. I am sure if you were not getting 40 hours you could ask for a layoff. I know some companies that put their guys on 32 hour weeks if they get slow. Again I think you could just take the layoff.


You'll never get your Journeyman status that way! 
Thirty-two hours of pay, has got to pay more than unemployment, plus you're accumulating the hours toward your JW status.
I felt the same way, when I was younger, but you're not going to be young forever. 
When I finished my schooling, with the hours I put in, I was two weeks away from JW status.


----------

